# HOW OLD (OR YOUNG!) ARE YOU?



## jeanna (May 13, 2005)

Just wondering.... I've seen people here who look 28 and they end up being 14, or vice versa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Don't be shy. Age ain't nothing but a number, right??!

I'll go first: I'm the big 2-5! Yup, a quarter century... that's 175 in dog years  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /


----------



## melozburngr (May 13, 2005)

I'm 24 on June 2, thats in like less than 3 weeks... I smell a MAC haul comin on....


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 13, 2005)

I'm 23


----------



## RRRose (May 13, 2005)

21 on June 26...Can't wait for the Vegas trip!  I plan on spending money in their MAC store instead of gambling


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 13, 2005)

i'm 17! the big one eight next year!! woot woot!


----------



## eponine (May 13, 2005)

20.


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 13, 2005)

I'm 27.....

but told I look 21....not sure that's good or not!


----------



## Alexa (May 13, 2005)

16


----------



## mrskloo (May 13, 2005)

21


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 13, 2005)

Nwo I feel really old,.... 30. And I plan to break myself at the pro store in October of this year!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 13, 2005)

I'm 27 years young!!


----------



## AlliSwan (May 13, 2005)

wow, glittergoddess, i thought you were like my age...i'm 21. I keep hearing its a good thing to look younger than you are, but I would like people to stop saying I don't look legal.


----------



## mac_obsession (May 13, 2005)

Heh Im 31...I still get carded and no one can believe I have a 7 year old...I get stupid questions like "did you have her at 12?" 
I like it tho, when Im 40, Ill looke 30


----------



## Janice (May 13, 2005)

24, turning 25 in a few months


----------



## OsaAmorosa (May 13, 2005)

im 23


----------



## Shawna (May 13, 2005)

Oldest so far, I just turned 33.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 13, 2005)

19.


----------



## amandamakeup (May 13, 2005)

25...turning 26 July 4th.
not looking forward to it!


----------



## Jessica (May 13, 2005)

28 turning 29 @ the end of June


----------



## niecypiecy (May 13, 2005)

26 will turn 27 in Sept


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 13, 2005)

I'm 21 will be 22 Aug. 10th!!!


----------



## notevenjail (May 14, 2005)

17


----------



## BadPrincess (May 14, 2005)

34.....  turning 35 July 2


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 14, 2005)

22 ... nothing too exciting at this age.


----------



## jasper17 (May 14, 2005)

I'll be 30 in September.


----------



## user2 (May 14, 2005)

I turn 21 on June 29! But most of the people think I'm 25!


----------



## Midgard (May 14, 2005)

I'm 26!


----------



## Juneplum (May 14, 2005)

i'm 28!!


----------



## toropcheh (May 14, 2005)

I'm a big whopping 21... lol Whoppee dee doo, right?


----------



## HotPink (May 14, 2005)

24


----------



## Chelsea (May 14, 2005)

19 wooo


----------



## PinkShell21 (May 15, 2005)

I'm 21, I'll be 22 on August 26th


----------



## arewethereyeti (May 15, 2005)

22 here.  8)


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 15, 2005)

3O....yeesh....and NOT luvin' it!!!!!


----------



## agent_skullhead (May 15, 2005)

I'm 22


----------



## nphernetton (May 16, 2005)

20


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obsessed_girl07* 
_3O....yeesh....and NOT luvin' it!!!!!_

 
haven't you watched Sex in the City?  30 is the new black!!!


----------



## cho0chylan3y (May 16, 2005)

I'll be 18 on June 19th


----------



## GoldieLox (May 16, 2005)

17! i look like im 14 tho. haha. im really little.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (May 16, 2005)

<--- 31 will be 32 August 16th.


----------



## nphernetton (May 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldieLox* 
_17! i look like im 14 tho. haha. im really little._

 
haha, its alright, like I said, I'm 20 and I get carded going into rated R movies, where you have to be 17... looking youthful will be a blessing for us later in life!


----------



## misslexa (May 16, 2005)

21


----------



## Onederland (May 17, 2005)

16...

everyones so much younger than I thought!


----------



## Jillith (May 17, 2005)

I just turned 30 last month.  Thirty, flirty, and thriving!


----------



## alt629 (May 18, 2005)

25 in a month.  some of you teenyboppers sure look twenty-something!!!  i was fooled by several.


----------



## Lumi (May 18, 2005)

27 years young LOL


----------



## thoxxa (May 18, 2005)

28   8)


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 18, 2005)

I'll be turning 19 on June 15th - hip hip hooooraaayyy!!

mich.


----------



## macmomma (May 21, 2005)

Ill be 30 in November..... :| 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lesley


----------



## joytheobscure (May 21, 2005)

28-  just turned 28 last week, so I'd prefer to say "barely 28"  - LOL-  Feeling very old this week.... I think thats why I got so "into" makeup this year- I feel like I'm beginning to look older even though I got carded in walmart buying bridget jones' diary, lol!!!


----------



## Bianca (May 22, 2005)

I turned 23 two months ago.


----------



## solardame (May 22, 2005)

21


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_16...

everyones so much younger than I thought!_

 
That's true!But,I thought you were around 20  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm 16 too I turn 17 on September 25th


----------



## Neophyte (May 22, 2005)

23... feeling like I can't stop growing up, boo-urns! Haha.


----------



## Oonie (May 22, 2005)

25 years young going on 26!


----------



## Isabel (May 22, 2005)

15...16 next month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 26, 2005)

i just tuned 21 on May 2nd for my birthday the whole week i got smashed and got a cute Juicy Couture bower bag and tons and tons of MAC hehe - we hit 5 major clubs of Maryland in 5 days went to Dream, the 13th Floor, Apex (huge gay club i love the male gay community) and NATION (DC) me and my best friend Yoo Chong were broke after that but for thoes 5 days we felt like Paris and Nicole!


----------



## laceymeow (May 27, 2005)

i'm 24.


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 1, 2005)

17 on June 14th!


----------



## Glamourpusskitty (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm 23


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 2, 2005)

I am 20... will be 21 on Sept 4th.


----------



## orodwen (Jun 2, 2005)

halfway to 74.


----------



## chocula (Jun 2, 2005)

30 and not minding it at all!


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocula* 
_30 and not minding it at all!_

 
Woot! I'm actually looking forward to my thirties... I think it'll be fun to be financially independent and still hot!


----------



## hp11989 (Jun 4, 2005)

Might be the oldest here so far: 44


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 4, 2005)

20, but i feel like im 23 or so


----------



## ASHLEY (Jun 5, 2005)

17!


----------



## litlaur (Jun 5, 2005)

21 on Tuesday


----------



## carmltai (Jun 5, 2005)

i'll be 27 in october but i still feel 18 or so


----------



## annaleigh (Jun 7, 2005)

25, soon to be 26


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 7, 2005)

15... lol my bdays in the beginning of september :]


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 8, 2005)

Crazy Girly!! My birthday is on september 27th!!!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm 23.


----------

